# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Aidez nous!Parrainer le!

## Vive Le Chat

Nancy avait remarqué plusieurs chats affamés qui venaient dans son jardin pour cherche à manger. Elle a fini par mettre une trappe. Et Athéno y est entré.

C'est un chat très craintif mais aucunement agressif. Pendant un moment, il avait l'habitude de vivre cacher dans un arbre de lenclos. Il s'entend bien avec les chats sauvageons Geda et Sissi. Nous ne connaissons rien de sa vie d'avant. Nous ne savons pas pourquoi il fuit l'humain. 

Il est devenu ami avec Gremelin et Jimmy. Ils formèrent un petit groupe de 3 chats dans lequel Atheno commençait à sépanouir. Malheureusement Jimmy, le meilleur ami de Gemelin, est décédé. Ce qui entraina Gremelin à une forme de dépression qui la mené au décès également. Atheno se retrouva seul, et ses progrès ont régressés.

Nous espérions qu'il s'habitue à notre présence, mais aujourd'hui, il n'a pas changé, il est aussi craintif quau début. Il reste en retrait. Quand il ne voit personne, il sort pour rejoindre les autres chats. 

Si vous désirez aider Atheno, faites un geste généreux pour lui en devenant son parrain pour contribuer à ses soins quotidiens, en faisant un don ou encore en adhérant à lassociation annuellement. 
 
Pour parrainer Atheno cliquez sur ce lien :  www.helloasso.com/associations/association-vive-le-chat/formulaires/4 


 Créé par Cécile bénévole

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

